
What Happens When Cities Adopt Coworking - inchevd
https://www.psfk.com/2017/03/what-happens-when-cities-adopt-coworking.html
======
inchevd
We traveled to 106 coworking spaces last year and wrote a bit of a summary how
we see them changing the cities we live in. Would be interested to know if you
have interesting coworking stories and overall how do you find a good
workplace to do your job at?

